# Notice: Extended Settings Now Mostly-Compatible with Bug Stomper



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Extended settings now has my Airplane Bug Fix incorporated into it for version 1.9.16.

However, you currently have to make a choice (beginning next version, you will not have to make a choice):

-- Do you want Extended Settings Overscroll Feature and not my Volume Control Apps Fix? If so, flash the Rom and then flash Extended Settings.

-- Do you want my Volume Control Apps Fix and not Extended Setting's Overscroll Feature? If so, flash the Rom, then flash Extended Settings, then flash my Bug Stomper.

All other features of Extended Settings will work regardless of what you choose.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

droidxchat said:


> Hey guys, Andy Thompson edited his Extended Settings Mod this morning. Yesterday's version for 1.9.9 was fine, but this new updated version replaces the system framework.jar file, which contains my Airplane Mode Bug Fix.
> 
> This means that as of now, if you install the current version of Extended Settings Mod, you will suffer from Airplane Bugs.
> *
> ...


DXC did you get a response back from Andy yet? I sure hope so because I love that mod and would like to continue to use it in the future.

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was wondering why I was getting the bug.. Thanks for the info DXC.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

I've spoken to Andy and he'll be incorporating the airplane bug fix into his mod, I'll let you know when its finished.


----------



## Lopedog (Jun 11, 2011)

Cool

Sent from my Droid X using my fingers.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I think Andy has posted the redone mods. There is a version 4 available dated today. I found it at his home site miui android.


----------



## as_daylight_dies (Jul 9, 2011)

DXC can u confim? Link?

~Sent from my Droid X running MIUI 1.9.9


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> I think Andy has posted the redone mods. There is a version 4 available dated today. I found it at his home site miui android.


I just looked inside his framework and the airplane bug fix still isnt there. I know that he's having a lot of trouble making his framework work across every device (for instance, Extended Settings Mod currently causes to Nexus S to be stuck at boot logo), so hes busy fixing that. I wonder why he even needs a framework.jar in there, 1.9.9 v2 was working fine without one. I'm also not sure if I would trust a universal framework.jar either, o well.

For now, I'm having success simply deleting the entire framework folder from the extended settings mod zip before I flash it. It probably breaks some features but the only features I use are carrier text change and date formatting so I haven't even noticed.

I sent him another PM today asking for a status update, he usually gets back to me in 24 hours.


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

Andy Thompson has incorporated the Airplane Bug Fix into his new release!


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

So which version should we install. I'm staying on 1.9.9 until the battery bug is fixed. Therefore do I install 1.9.16 ES or is 1.9.9 ES ok to install?


----------



## DXC (Aug 16, 2011)

"destinydmm said:


> So which version should we install. I'm staying on 1.9.9 until the battery bug is fixed. Therefore do I install 1.9.16 ES or is 1.9.9 ES ok to install?


1.9.9 will remove the fix and leave you vulnerable. He incorporated my fix into .16 and above


----------



## destinydmm (Jun 25, 2011)

"droidxchat said:


> 1.9.9 will remove the fix and leave you vulnerable. He incorporated my fix into .16 and above


I'm still on 1.9.9 do you know if I van use the version for 1.9.16.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

@DXC the. 23 miui came with the rightES built in. Am I right to presume that by flashing Andy's centerES I will loose the volume fix?

Edit ; nevermind found the answer in the other thread.


----------

